# Hold down clamps



## Niki (27 Jun 2006)

Good day

Take a clamp, remove the fixed jaw, weld an angle iron, make two holes and screw it on whatever you want.

Regards
niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold-down%20clamp/HDClamp1.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## George_N (27 Jun 2006)

Another useful tip Niki. I wish I had a basic welder (and the skill to use it).


----------



## engineer one (27 Jun 2006)

good excuse for buying the cheap clamps at your local lidl/aldi.
and getting your mate the mechanic/ body shop guy to 
weld them up for you for the price of a drink. :lol: 

this guy niki is good, and his ideas just go to show that if it is
not available, you can make it.

unfortunately we often don't bother to think about making any more,
too much available from stock here.   

paul :wink:


----------



## Mcluma (27 Jun 2006)

I really like that idea


----------



## Colin C (27 Jun 2006)

engineer one":wae4qqcs said:


> unfortunately we often don't bother to think about making any more,
> too much available from stock here.
> 
> paul :wink:


Some of us still do :wink: 
Great idea niki
Where in Poland are you as I am hopeing to go there next year it visit some of my in laws ( wifes family are polish )


----------



## Niki (27 Jun 2006)

Thank you all for the kind replies

Engineer one
Thanks for the compliment.
As an amateur, the availability is not the main problem (although in Poland it still is), I want to buy all the tools that I need or want, but what do you answer to my wife which is telling me "If you will buy everything, maybe, it's cheaper to buy the furniture, (and she is correct in a way).
I have all the time in the world to make jigs and fixtures (no delivery date), and I love it. Of course, if I was professional the story would look different.

Colin C
I live in Garwolin (Garvolin), some 60 km south of Warsaw (Varshava).

Thanks again
niki


----------



## Colin C (27 Jun 2006)

I think my wife has some family near warsaw but dont hold me to that and I am starting to learn polish so I know about w's sounding like v's but thanks any way  
Ps Your english is much much better than my polish  , I have ownly been practising off and on for 12 years :shock:  .
I have to start to do better :roll:


----------



## engineer one (27 Jun 2006)

colin, and we all thought you were a restorer, so your polish
should be good enough by now.
:lol: :lol: :lol:  

paul :wink:


----------



## Colin C (27 Jun 2006)

engineer one":1p1rc07i said:


> colin, and we all thought you were a restorer, so your polish
> should be good enough by now.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> paul :wink:


Paul as I well know now you just cant help your self can you :roll: :wink:


----------



## engineer one (27 Jun 2006)

one of the joys of old age :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Niki (28 Jun 2006)

Colin
I hope that your teeth are ok, no teeth no polish, you know...
Somebody told me, that the one that invented the Polish hated people, otherwise, nobody can understand why you have to connect 4 consonants in a roll without one vowel in between and all of them are pronounced with the teeth. Any way DOZOBACHENIYA.

Paul
My Polish is still very bad and I'm here already 2 years, that's not a language, that's a catastrophe, not to mention the grammar.

niki


----------



## Colin C (28 Jun 2006)

niki
I do know what you mean but I will not be say that to my mother-in law as she lives here  ( she and her family that I have seen, say my pronousaion is very good. its is start :roll: ), I just have to try and remember what I am tought ](*,) 
DOZOBACHENIYA ( see you later, for all of you that dont speak polish, Paul leave it:roll: ).


----------

